# moss ball, cloudy water



## brigitta (Jan 7, 2014)

So I added a marimo moss ball to each of my two bettas' tanks today, and just a few hours later their water is cloudy. If I take the moss balls out and let them soak in their own water for a few days, will they stop clouding water? And does anyone know why? There's no way anything else could be causing the water change.


----------



## cowgirlsue1 (Nov 22, 2013)

Just like everything else, one should always quarantine plants, fish etc before adding to tank. I rinsed mine and squished them and had them in another bowl for 24 hrs before adding. That way you can get any detrius off them and make sure they are clean _relatively, that is.


----------

